# Rapi.dll missing error



## Sagen (Feb 15, 1999)

Ok- here's a question from work (I'm a systems support techie), but it's actually stumping me. An employee has the error message "Error: Cannot find Rapi.dll file". I have found that Rapi.dll is from Windows CE on a PDA she was using- but no longer has. She's was synchronizing her PDA with her Win98 machine (which is the one getting the error) using a program called Activesync. I reinstalled activesync then uninstalled it- hoping that would get rid of the problem, but to no prevail. Next thing I'm tempted to do is a search in the registry for Rapi.dll and just delete whatever it brings up in hope that it won't search for it anymore. Anybody have any better ideas?


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

When is this error occuring? At boot up?

Have you run MSCONFIG and turned off all startup items?


----------



## Sagen (Feb 15, 1999)

The message displays at boot up and I've already run MSCONFIG- I saw nothing out of the ordinary (other then the Office toolbar that eats away way too many resources)- but nothing that would effect the Rapi.dll error. Good thought though. I think when I get to work tomorrow I'm just going to run REGEDIT and do as I said in my above post. I did the same when I was having a similar error with another employee in reference to a missing NTKERN.vdx file- and it worked. Hopefully I'll have the same luck. If you have any other ideas I'd be grateful if you let me in on it! I really appreciate your post, Larry!









[This message has been edited by Sagen (edited 02-29-2000).]


----------



## phobiussno (Nov 21, 1999)

I'd say you are probably correct in searching for the reference in the Registry...and editing/deleting that reference...I would write down the particulars just in case when you find it, but otherwise go for it...you should have backups of the reg...BOL


----------

